
Firefox rises from ashes of abandoned Netscape - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/01/28/BULFULUNF.DTL
======
gibsonf1
"Victory goes to the organization that can put together the largest consortium
of brains,"

